# Big Brother 15 in NYC Metro area 9/12/2013



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Big Brother will be shown on WLNY-55 TV this Thursday at 9pm. Jets football will be on WCBS.

It is channel 10 on FIOS and 10 on Cablevision (not all systems). Not sure what channel it is on with the other systems in the NYC Metro area.


----------

